# Animal Assisted Therapy Code?



## MJ4ever (Jan 28, 2012)

Has anyone ever billed/ coded for animal assisted therapy?
Is there an actual CPT code for it?
Would it be considered a modality, 97532?

Thanks a million 

Barbara


----------



## MJ4ever (Feb 12, 2012)

*Animal Assisted Therapy*

Is there a CPT or HCPCS code for animal assisted therapy?
Does anyone have experience coding for this?
Are there documentation guidelines?

Thanks so much for your time,


----------



## kilokilo (Feb 15, 2012)

*Funny*

We just had a provider today ask us about this...so came on here to see if anyone has asked or answered this question. 

Did you get an answer?


----------



## MJ4ever (Feb 15, 2012)

*Animal Assisted Therapy*

Hi Kilokilo,

Actually, I did today 

Use 90899 because there is no specific CPT code for this yet.

Hope this helps, even though this is an unlisted CPT code.


----------



## kerryann (Apr 12, 2013)

I just joined this BH thread.  I work in the world of military medicine and the BH coding is huge.  We asked about animal therapy a while back but it never dawned on us to use this unlisted code.  Thanks for that!


----------

